# Anyone see BUY.COM GIFT CARDS at any retailer?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Anyone see BUY.COM GIFT CARDS at any retailer?

I have seen some online companies that sell prepaid GIFT CARDS at retail stores. Movielink,CInemanow come to mind. I am looking for BUY.COM gift cards. I emailed the company's customer service and never received a response


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why not just send money? IMO, gift cards are a very stupid idea! They tie you into one store. They're great for the store, they laugh all the way to the bank, but I have never understood what benefits they have for the consumer.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

To buy online one usually needs a credit card or debit card. Three years ago my GF had $200 a day taken out of her account everyday for about 3 weeks,then received overdraft notices from the bank. 
She was using her credit card online before that happen. Now She never wants her or me to use a credit card online. Thus the gift card advantage.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

PREPAID CREDIT CARD you on it what you want and its limited to that amount.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Many online places like Buy.com require a credit card with a 3 or 4 digit security code on them. Something many prepaid dont have. I also tried GreenDot credit cards a couple of years ago, they charged monthly fees, sometimes the card did not process online right away,their customer service line was on a fee basis--if you wanted to talk to someone there was a charge. When i got down to $14-something for a balence,i was unable to spend it. GreenDot(who ever they are) is the institution behind many of these prepaid credit cards today...so i dont trust using them.

Also i have heard some prepaid credit cards after you purchase them have a 'waiting period' to use the money on them.

Incidently i believe overstock.com allows one to use a prepaid card but not Buy.com


----------

